# Bringing dogs back into the UK after January 2012



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The laws on dogs travel are chaiging in Janusry 2012.

Here is the link with up to date information

Bringing pets into the UK after 1 January 2012 « Defra publications


----------

